# Experiences with low amniotic fluid?



## LittleStars

At my scan today the doctor was concerned that Baby A's fluid pocket was much smaller than Baby B who had ample. The level was apparently (according to the tech) still within appropriate range but at the low end. The doctor was pleased that both babies were measuring on schedule and very similar to each other but concerned enough about the fluid levels to get me back in next week instead of waiting to my next appointment two weeks from now.

He did suggest that it was possible that the baby just hadn't peed in a while or that I was slightly dehydrated or it was just the position of the babies but he was still concerned. 

Anyone had any experience with this and how did it turn out for you?

Is there anything I can do to help the situation? I hate not feeling like I am in control. Meh.


----------



## knitbit

About all you can do is stay hydrated. They'll keep an eye on the fluid levels. They can really vary a lot from scan to scan. I bet everything is ok and you just got a funny measurement.


----------



## ems1

Sorry got no experience with this, did not want to read and run. x


----------



## Ebony84

Hi, I had exactly the same and was asked to go back the following week instead of two weeks time, and again it was showing lower and the dividing membrane was up against the twin which meant he had little room to move and the fluid was low all around him..and to make matters worse the other twin had his bum squashed up against his head..I was then asked to go for more scans totalling 3 in the one week, however by the 3rd scan the fluid had gone back up the membrane was more central and the other twin had moved his bum off his head. This happened by itself, nothing I did, I wasn't told to do anything apart from keep an eye out for leaking fluid to which I had none..
This was when I was 33 weeks I'm now 34 plus 3.. Hope this helps..I was worried too but it's good that they keeping close eye on you. 
Also the twin that had low fluid also has a dilated right kidney which can be in connection with low fluid levels..I'm not too worried about the kidney as my son now 14' had exactly the same but with both kidneys, He ended up having two kidney operations at 6 months old, both successful and has lead a normal life since. 
Best wishes xxx


----------



## LittleStars

Thanks girls. I mistakenly decided to google a little about it and I'm a little concerned but since the doctor wasn't worried 'yet' then I too will try not to be. I will make it a point to drink a little more than usual. Just sucks since I still get a lot of pressure on my bladder but totally worth it if it helps. 

I forgot to mention they are fraternal twins so I don't think one twin is stealing from the other. Hopefully Baby B will move into a different position and make room for Baby A!


----------



## raquel1980

Hi LittleStars, I have loads of experience with this although my experience was much more severe. Low amniotic fluid (almost non-existent) was detected at 20 weeks around twin 2 and continued to remain the same for the rest of the pregnancy. I had my two at 34 weeks due to leaking fluid from 27 weeks but both my babies are fine now. 

I drank loads of water and rested as much as possible following my 20 week scan which I believe helped. Feel free to ask any questions? I didn't want to go into too much detail as your situation is different to mine but happy to answer any questions you might have

Rachel


----------

